# 2 months in this whole DIY thing. Think I have a problem



## Ripstorm (7/1/16)

I'm addicted. I seriously need to stop buying more concentrates....

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## michael dos santos (7/1/16)

Haha my self but i jst cant help it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sebastian (7/1/16)

michael dos santos said:


> Haha my self but i jst cant help it
> View attachment 42586



Soon I'll be there also xD


----------



## Clouder (7/1/16)

LOL!!! Sit down and tell me about your addiction.... You are safe here... We can talk...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

I'm in for the support group as well...







... And that's an old photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anwar (7/1/16)

I started a month ago and all i have are 5 bottles of concentrates  

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/1/16)

Don't ask






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I'm addicted. I seriously need to stop buying more concentrates....
> 
> View attachment 42585


my disagreeal is a positive one. Surely, you can see yourself using it? How about making big quantities to sell for starters? to cover the money you've spent. Seriously though, as a CApetonian, where do you purchase all these many types of flavours??

Don't stop something you have a passion for. What are you vaping all of that with?


----------



## Ripstorm (7/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> my disagreeal is a positive one. Surely, you can see yourself using it? How about making big quantities to sell for starters? to cover the money you've spent. Seriously though, as a CApetonian, where do you purchase all these many types of flavours??
> 
> Don't stop something you have a passion for. What are you vaping all of that with?



True, but I feel that you need to build up you concentrate stock with time. At the moment I'm just flinging money about on concentrates. I can't help myself 

I buy all of my stuff via SkyBlue and ValleyVapour. Running an Evic VTC mini with a Goblin mini and sometimes a Freakshow mini (what the hell is it with me and mini's)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

I too have this problem you speak of...



That's just the cupboard.... you don't want to see the stash of "vaped" bottles...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripstorm (24/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I too have this problem you speak of...
> View attachment 43962
> 
> 
> That's just the cupboard.... you don't want to see the stash of "vaped" bottles...



Bwahaha I know the feeling. My stash basically doubled since starting this thread. It's payday in a couple of days and I can see myself buying more stock soon


----------



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Bwahaha I know the feeling. My stash basically doubled since starting this thread. It's payday in a couple of days and I can see myself buying more stock soon
> 
> View attachment 43963


I have decided to make 500ml of 3 different flavors, as i can never leave them alone long enough to steep...

So i have bought 200ml if juice from local vendors to keep me going while they steep. Right now i'm making a cart with flavors. I need another 320ml of concentrates..... and some are less than 10ml so will probably be buying around 400ml of concentrates.....

Now i just need to find a vendor that can supply me with what i need -_-


----------



## stevie g (24/1/16)

Just scratching the surface...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Just scratching the surface...


I call cheats, that's what an e-liquid vendors table *should* look like

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anwar (22/2/16)

Me 3...






Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

lol, I don't have a pic of my stuff - I can relate though. I've been doing it for 3 weeks now and have spent +-R2500 - my finance minister at home said this morning that my hobby is getting expensive. I simply replied yes your La Mer moisturizer, and weekly closet renewal is expensive, and you don't hear me saying your hobby is expensive . That's a lie, I complain about it every Friday and Saturday when I have to go with her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

